# Euclid Creek steelhead or coho fishing?



## Alaskariverrat

I was curious why so few people talk about steelhead fishing on Euclid Creek? Never tired the creek myself but have heard the fishing (steelhead and coho) was hit (good) or miss (miserable) depending on water levels. Last year I saw a few people fishing near a gas station off of I 90. I think there are also several park access areas as well. 

Anyone had any luck on Euclid Creek?


----------



## liquidsoap

I have never fished it but its underated from what I hear. It's due to the lack of a stocking program there.


----------



## peple of the perch

i use to go there it is overfished. i never had much luck there


----------



## BigDaddy300

Very, very small. It gets a few fish that go in and out. It can get crowded from what I have witnessed.


----------



## gotme1

You need to know the times to fish it since the water levels drop fast after it rains. I have caught my bigger sized fish in that creek i give it 2 thumbs up also has privite property sections so watch out over by the boat ramps you can fish anytime which hold alot of fish in the winter. No parking on the upper section only by the gas station.


----------



## archman

The gas station isn't exactly the most scenic place to fish. The guys are right, it does get hit pretty hard.


----------



## peple of the perch

i did see a giant steelie in there it was the biggest one that i had seen so far.it was definatly over 12 lbs. im working this fish all day ad i scare it up some thin water and some guy hops out of the brush and netted the thing. i didnt know about 1800-poacher then and i was only around 13-14 yrs old then


----------



## Steel Cranium

"I was curious why so few people talk about steelhead fishing on Euclid Creek?"

Because it's small. Those who have been fishing steelhead from (or before) the beginning of the stocking program (1970s or before) have figured out that explicitly naming small waters does more harm than good. That's why a lot of guys fishing small wates ('fish on' comes to mind) will never post the name of the river or put a landmark-type background in their pics. Knowing that they are fishing a small trib "out east" is probably good enough. A PM to the poster or a map and some exploring can determine the tribs that fish best in different times of the year and different weather conditions.

We had another site receive posts about a very small trib that contained a good run of steelies after a heavy rain event about five years ago. Much of the creek is very narrow, where you can jump across parts of it without getting wet. It went from a few neighorbood guys from time to time to over 20 guys in a small stretch due to the report. Aa the crowds increased, the litter and shoreline damage increased as well. This site has lots of members, but even more lurkers who never contribute, only get their info. 

This situation wasn't hateful since it was public propery and most got bored with it once the water came down (it's good for a day or two after a rain, then not real sporting). The problems come when posts about unstocked tribs (and explicit spots on stocked tribs) cause the crowds to wander onto, and litter on, private but unposted property. This happened on the grand river over the years, where we seem to lose a hole or two each year due to owners posting their property. In Ohio, the landowner owns the land under the water, so we lose another fishing area while the number of folks fishing increases.

So, keep the description to "small unstocked trib in west" or "east" and let the readers have the challenge of figuring out these places for themselves. There's another site that deletes posts naming explicit spots and/or unstocked tribs, keeping everyone within the rules (right 'soap'?)


----------



## RiverRunner88

Well i know someone who lives right on the creek so i fish there and do pretty well. But alot of that area is private.The problem like steel cranium said is small streams bein overfished but also noone ever practices catch and release especially there,i always release the fish i catch there and try to clean it up abit there is alot of garbage everywhere around there


----------



## Alaskariverrat

Point taken about smaller tribs and people -- I went out to several "eastern tribs" with some luck last year and there were less people -- but locating holes took some time. 

Backgrounds in photos -- I have frequently staged photos at different locations from which the fish was caught. I have a number of photos taken at the Chargin soccer field that were caught in the Grand River and elsewhere up river from the location. This is not neccessarily deceptive but more practical for taken photos. I suspect this option is not available to those that catch and release.


----------



## archman

There's nothing wrong with changing a background. I know I'm guilty from time to time of trying to figure out where a fish was caught when a pic is posted. It's not like I'm going to necessarily go there, but it's only human nature. What cracks me up is on other sites where they block out their faces. Now I think that's pretty funny


----------



## joe01

Steel- is right


----------



## Brian.Smith

Steel you are right, but ive been guilty of telling people about the small tributaries in North East in some of my post's,and it suck's that you have to be so careful about what you say because their is people that will exploit and take advantage a good thing.


----------

